# Hurricane



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2018)

Well looks like @Don Ratcliff is going to get a break- Hurricane is going to put out the volcano!! 



Kidding aside Hawaii is getting their fair share of events this year.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## CWS (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm sure @Don Ratcliff  is forward to all the trees that will be knocked down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2018)

Looking forward to see if bird feeder makes a decent missle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2018)

Glad he's got some paddles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2018)

SENC said:


> Glad he's got some paddles!


Yes but what about a boat???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2018)

Just drive to the mainland, there's a bridge right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2018)

I reckon Don has a long 24 hours ahead battening down at the resort. Be safe!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2018)

Volcanos been out for a month now. But the news doesn't report that stuff....
I just talked with em too. He is getting the tiki huts battened down as we speak....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Volcanos been out for a month now. But the news doesn't report that stuff....
> I just talked with em too. He is getting the tiki huts battened down as we speak....


I knew the volcano was out - I bet he is busy.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 22, 2018)

Hang on @Don Ratcliff ...wishing you well and safety.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 22, 2018)

That image says a lot. Still 350 miles away and about to swallow Hawaii. Good luck, Don. Stay safe. You can always build another bird house/feeder/thing.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 22, 2018)

We were strongly considering going to the Big Island this week. Decided on Sedona, AZ instead. Luck of the draw.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 22, 2018)

All this bragging that islander does on how great it is there and every time we turn around something is going on... silly islander. 

Joking aside hope he rides the storm!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 22, 2018)

My nephew also lives on the Big Island - Hunker down Jimmy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 22, 2018)

Be safe Don. Looks damn serious.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> We were strongly considering going to the Big Island this week. Decided on Sedona, AZ instead. Luck of the draw.


Love Sedona and those red cliffs. Very nice sunsets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2018)

@Don Ratcliff there's still time to hop on a plane and head to Waco, get away from the hurricane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2018)

Anybody heard from Don? Looks like he is getting plenty of water! sure could use it here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2018)

I heard from him last night, seemed to be okay. He said they would get some rain and wind but nothing bad. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

He's hiding behind the big smoking hill, strapped to a palm tree! 

Batteries are dead in his radio!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 24, 2018)

Are you sure he’s not strapped to the bird feeder?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2018)

I was just wondering- Not like him to be quiet??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 24, 2018)

I'd have my chainsaw ready, sounds like there is going to be a lot of trees down.....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

He'll be too busy building a new birdhouse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Aug 24, 2018)

Not fair to make fun of him while he is trying to get everything squared away on the island.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2018)

CWS said:


> Not fair to make fun of him while he is trying to get everything squared away on the island.


Oh I am sure he will get even....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Weeell.... He might have it coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Heard this afternoon they were advising everyone not to be out driving around. Don is probably one of them!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Local news here this evening was saying it's been downgraded to category 2 and turning west, sustained winds of 85 mph, mostly dumping LOTS of rain, so his paddles might come in handy if he has a boat. In the meantime, he's got to keep the generator at hotel goin!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello @Don Ratcliff are you out there

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Robert Baccus (Aug 28, 2018)

To hell with the birdfeeders--tie up the piroughs and shrimp boats now!!


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2018)

What's that one doin in the gulf Robert? Haven't said a lot about it here, just mentioned there was one brewing way over there off the coast of Africa, and one in the Gulf they were keeping their eye on.


----------



## SENC (Aug 28, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> To hell with the birdfeeders--tie up the piroughs and shrimp boats now!!


Watcha seeing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Few minutes ago he said there is a Tropical Low moving that way, that should cross Lee's world and into the Gulf possibly this weekend, that they are watching, as it could develop further when it hits the Gulf.

The other was just off the coast of Africa, showing some signs of development, and he said typically when storms start developing WAY over there, they have opportunity to build all the way across the Atlantic, so they are generally very ugly. No idea where it's headed yet, to early to throw it in the models even, however they are keeping an eye on it. That's probably it they are talking about there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 29, 2018)

The 1st one is approaching the leeward islands and is still nothing but a low. It has a 20% chance of developing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 29, 2018)

Here it is this morning


----------



## SENC (Aug 29, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Here it is this morning
> 
> View attachment 152268


Well, that explains it - the weather channel back generating ratings rather than doing weather.

Meanwhile, back at the National Hurricane Center where ratings don't matter and weather does...



 



 

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut from time to time so maybe TWC's ratings-based forecast will be right this time - but I stopped believing anything they said when they started unilaterally naming winter storms in an attempt to create hysteria and gain viewers. They are to weather what news channels are to news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2018)

SENC said:


> Well, that explains it - the weather channel back generating ratings rather than doing weather.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the National Hurricane Center where ratings don't matter and weather does...
> 
> ...


So that is a polite way of calling them lying scumbag reporters. Mark Twain even said in his day reporters were just folks that could not qualify for a real job..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Gulf is already unstable, big storms along the pan handle last night big storm out there today. Said if that low runs into all that unstable air it could blow up. Here in Florida, so far, it's just supposed to make for a rainy weekend.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2018)

No longer speculated... Gordon has now blown across Florida, is in the gulf headed for the pregnant Mississississippian! Supposed to make landfall this evening as category 1, lots of rainfall expected, but hitting at low tide, so impact isn't expected to be so devastating.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep sucks for him but good for me!!


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Seeing effect from it here today, cloudy, breezy, scattered showers. Kind of a nice day. Had some pretty good winds down in the southern part of the state, but again nothing devastating. 

Looks like there will be rain all the way from the Florida parable to Louisiana though.


----------



## CWS (Sep 4, 2018)

Has anyone heard from @Don Ratcliff . Isn't there a contact person on file the mods can check to see if he is ok. What is name of the place he works?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2018)

CWS said:


> Has anyone heard from @Don Ratcliff . Isn't there a contact person on file the mods can check to see if he is ok. What is name of the place he works?


He is doing fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2018)

And, we've all been sitting around wondering where the hell the Minnow went down this time!


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Gotta love the national news... This afternoon they were talking potentially deadly 3-5 ft tidal surge. If it hits at low tide, given the circulation outside the gulf sound, (ring of barrier islands) it will suck the water out of much of that coastal area, so that a 3-5 ft tidal surge will be about a normal tidal rise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2018)

Had some nice breezy weather from the outer bands yesterday...was kinda nice for a change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

